# My Mood



## chaztrip (Mar 5, 2008)

I have looked everywhere in my User CP and cant find where my mood changing thingy went??? 

Help


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 5, 2008)

Same here - I never set one a while back and decided it might be fun to set a mood again..but couldn't find it.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 5, 2008)

Me neither, and I thought I was just having one of my blonde moments......


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought I was having a really bad flashback from the 60's.... hmmmmm wait I was only born in 65


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll add it to my to-do list when I get home.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, I can't find mine either.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'll add it to my to-do list when I get home.



Thankyou Chris


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'll add it to my to-do list when I get home.


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'll add it to my to-do list when I get home.



Thanks Chris..... cuz I need to make my mood all happy now that I have my Loomis and I belong to the best site on the net


----------



## Jason (Mar 6, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> Thanks Chris..... cuz I need to make my mood all happy now that I have my Loomis and I belong to the best site on the net




Well do it


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe I'm just thick, but I've never been able to find it. Anyone got a map?


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 8, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'll add it to my to-do list when I get home.




So did you ever make it home?


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 25, 2008)

hmm, I can't find mine either... It always says I'm tired now, even when I'm actually not...


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 16, 2008)

Did anyone figure out the mood thing? What happened with that?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 16, 2008)

^

It's gone / removed / over with / bye-bye.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 16, 2008)

Ah ok. Guess that takes care of it then  Thanks.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 16, 2008)

imho, I guess it's part of Chris's plan to "lighten things up" and remove kind of useless features.


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2008)

The addon doesn't work correctly with the version of vBulletin that I'm running.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> The addon doesn't work correctly with the version of vBulletin that I'm running.



Thanks for clearing that up. I thought it was a pretty cool add on FWIW


----------

